# Taking preworkout with Clen?



## Chris-NI (May 16, 2012)

Is it safe to take a preworkout(Craze) while on Clen?


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

My opinion would be no as clen rises ur bp and so will the pre workout sup.


----------

